# All Time Favourite Character



## quarterscot (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure if anyone's done a similiar thread in the past. If so, perhaps a mod could just whack this post onto it.

Anyway, does anyone have a single favourite character from a novel? I've been inspired to ask after re-reading _A Prayer For Owen Meany_ by John Irving. And the title character is just amazing. Owen Meany is almost a dwarf, a poor boy from a granite mine. His voice is stuck in a "permanent scream" so all his dialogue is WRITTEN IN BLOCK CAPITALS. He ought to be ridiculous. But he elevates himself through his intelligence, his obstinancy, his sense of occasion and his unshakeable, and mystical, belief in God. And he becomes someone often inspiring and occasionally terrifying.

It's not my favourite novel ever. But in Owen Meany, Irving's created someone who is both a hero in every sense and also totally original.

Any other nominations.


----------



## variousitems (Feb 22, 2007)

Captain Hook!  He's a pirate that never sails, never wins (even though he fights children), and is afraid of clocks.  What's not to love?


----------



## Umogrim (Feb 22, 2007)

Raistlin Majere from any of the Dragonlance novels, he is my hero, i hope some day i can be as mean as him. My religion is Raistianity.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Feb 22, 2007)

Mulch Diggums from the Artemis Fowl series

Edmond Dantes from The Count of Monte Cristo

Tris from The Circle of Magic series

Grunthor from The Symphony of Ages

Morgan la Fey (enough said)


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 22, 2007)

TS Garp from The World According to Garp

Barney Panofsky from Barney's Version

Saleem Sinai from Midnight's Children


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scarlett O'Hara, _Gone With the Wind_
Lestat, _The Vampire Chronicles_
Eleanor of Aquitaine, _When Christ and His Saints Slept_


----------



## RainBeau (Feb 23, 2007)

Kilgore Trout


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 23, 2007)

trouts a good choice.

Duddy from The Apprenticeship of Duddy Kravitz (and others)


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 23, 2007)

Female - Virginia from Unconditional Surrender
Male    - Shultz from Are you listening Rabbi Low


----------



## Cose (Feb 23, 2007)

Murtagh from Eragon
Bron from Eragon

They're awesome.


----------



## Renos Babe (Feb 23, 2007)

Book from Ice Station
Mother from Ice Station


----------



## Varine (Feb 24, 2007)

The caterpillar with the hookah in Alice in Wonderland, followed by the crazy cat that disappears. Although after watching the movie last week I may reconisder because that scared me beyond reasonible belief.


----------



## ruksak (Feb 24, 2007)

Some great ones mentioned already: Kilgore Trout and Owen Meaney.

I can't add one, but greats which come to mind are Raskolnikov, Winston Smith and Tom Joad, and, may as well say it before someone else does, Holden Caulfield.


----------



## Addison (Feb 26, 2007)

Inspector Bucket from _Bleak House_ by Dickens comes to mind.


----------



## Kane (Feb 26, 2007)

Roland Deschain - The Gunslinger by Stephen King

Ryan Cawdor - Deathlands by James Axler

Conan - Novels and short stories by Robert E. Howard

Solomon Kane - Short stories, also by Howard

Phedre no Delaunay - Kushiel's Legacy by Jacqueline Carey

Cashel - Lord of the Isles series by David Drake

Harry Keogh - Necroscope by Brian Lumley


----------



## Scarecrow (Feb 26, 2007)

Renos Babe said:
			
		

> Book from Ice Station
> Mother from Ice Station


 
Good choice, since they're the only two of his characters that have any substance whatsoever...

My choices would hve to be:

Sam Vimes from the Discworld series (I love his cynisism and suspicion)

Shrike from the Hungry City Chronicles (mostly because of what happens to him in the final chapter)

Marco from the Animorphs series (a kid's series that I haven't touched in ten years, but it had characters so well crafted that I still remember them)


----------



## G. Palmer (Feb 27, 2007)

James Bond (from the novels)
Phillip Marlowe
Samuel Spade
Lady Macbeth


----------



## Benjirama (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is just a few of my most loved characters.

Jack: The main character, and antognistic protagonist of Spares.

Don Emamual: The rather crude local oligarch of The War of Don Emamual's nether parts.

Horza:  The paranoid, psychotic and rampantly sociopathic main character of Consider Phleabus.

The Weaver:  The Weird, godlike, and possibly insane giant spider of Perdido Street station.

Ben Reich:  The brilliant man who wants to commit and get away with murder in a world of psychic police. That is the demolished man, Like the minority report but in reverse.

Charlie and Algernon:  The retard who turns into a genius and the super intelligent mouse of Flowers for Algernon.


----------



## The Hooded One (Feb 27, 2007)

Matt Cauthin From: _"The Wheel of Time"_

The High Lord From: _"Black Magician Trilogy"_

The Phantom or Opera Ghost From: "_The Phantom of The Opera"_

Anikan Skywalker (Darth Vader) From: _"Star Wars"_

I tend to like characters with a little dark side to them who either let it take over them or overcome it. These characters are to just name a few of my favorites.


----------



## Subterranean1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

Howard Roark, The Fountain Head
FitzChivalry, Royal Assassin
Tyler Durden, Fight Club
Drizzit Do' Urden, Dark Elf Trilogy
Snowball, Animal Farm


----------



## The girl left behind... (Feb 27, 2007)

Edward Cullen - Twilight, New Moon

      If he can send chills down my spine and still make me love him, ya gotta know he's the best!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 27, 2007)

Cose said:
			
		

> Murtagh from Eragon
> Bron from Eragon
> 
> They're awesome.


 
No arguement here. Nothing but agreeance, at least with Brom. However, they're not my favorite characters out of novels.

Orpheus - Inkspell
Snape - Harry Potter Series
Dumbledore - Harry Potter Series
The Black Prince - Inkspell
Johnathan Livingston Seagull - Johnathan Livingston Seagull
Capricorn - Inkheart, mentioned in Inkspell
Barnabas Greenbloom - Dragon Rider

I pride myself in my choices.


----------



## Krim (Feb 27, 2007)

- raises eyebrow at the Eragon characters. -

Anyway, Roland Deschain ftw. Though he did get annoying as hell in the last three books. But then again, so did everyone else.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 28, 2007)

What, do you not like the Eragon characters? You must admit, they're awesome, even if they are much like certain Star Wars characters. I won't name any names.


----------



## quarterscot (Feb 28, 2007)

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Sam Vimes from the Discworld series (I love his cynisism and suspicion)


 
Yes, Commander Vimes is another of my favourites. Another being Granny Weatherwax, for her perpetual bad temper and belligerance.


----------



## Krim (Mar 1, 2007)

> What, do you not like the Eragon characters? You must admit, they're awesome, even if they are much like certain Star Wars characters. I won't name any names.




Why would I admit they're awesome when they're not? People seem to think people like Brom and Murtagh are good because everyone around them are retarded and they are only decent characters, so it makes them seem awesome in comparison. When you actually compare them to well-thought-out-and-developed characters, they aren't shit. There are hundreds of better characters out there.

By the way, I didn't like Obi-Wan. Why would I like Brom? And Murtagh (Han Solo/Vader --- there, I named the names for you) did, what, four things in a thousand pages?

Anyway, so this topic stays on track...some other favorites of mine..

Cotillion from Malazan Book of the Fallen
Ineluki from Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn
Kerrigor from The Old Kingdom Trilogy
Randall Flagg from Dark Tower (except for the last book...)
Eddie from Dark Tower
The gentleman with the thistle-down hair from Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrel

So on and so on...there are too many great characters to list.


----------



## Uriah (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys have named some great characters - although I've not read the Eragon series yet. I'm a bit old school, here's some of mine.


Yossarian - Catch-22
Sartoris Snopes - Various Faulkner stories
Holden Caulfield - Catcher in the Rye
Salvadore (a.k.a. Sal) Paradise - On The Road
Qfwfq - Cosmicomics
Cthulhu - Various Lovecraft stories

I could go on and on....


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 2, 2007)

oooOoooo i like the choices of Yossarian and Marlowe (chandler's, i assume, not conrads).


----------



## Abby_Normal (Mar 2, 2007)

"gentleman with the thistle down hair"- haha, i have yet to read this one but my friend read me about 20 passages outloud when she was reading it- he came up a few times


Ford Prefect- Hitchhikers Guide
Sirius Black-hp- idk why, but i've loved him since i was in elementary school
Aragorn- Lord of the Rings
Edmund Dantes- Count of Monte Cristo
Scout- To Kill a Mockingbird
Quincey- Dracula
Lord Henry- Dorian Grey


----------



## G. Palmer (Mar 2, 2007)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> oooOoooo i like the choices of Yossarian and *Marlowe (chandler's, i assume, not conrads*).


 
There's more than one Marlowe? Jesus, how could you beat out Chandler's?


----------



## Tsaeb XIII (Mar 4, 2007)

(Domovoi) Butler and Mulch Diggums from Artemis Fowl.

Kirsty from Ice Station.

Skilgannon the Dammed and Druss the Legend from White Wolf, Swords of Night and Day and, in Druss' case, various other novels from the Drenai Chronicles. Waylander isn't too bad either.


----------



## Renos Babe (Mar 4, 2007)

ad the thrid part to my list...oh and butler


----------



## BenMorrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Drizzt Do'Urden From The line of R.A Salvatore books.


----------



## ruksak (Mar 4, 2007)

Tsaeb XIII said:
			
		

> (Domovoi) Butler


 
Interesting.  Never read the stuff, but in Russian 'domovoi' means 'poltergeist'.  Does that relate?


----------



## Vespertilian (Mar 4, 2007)

Characters I love:

Marvin the Paraniod Andriod - The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy
Ender Wiggin - Enders Game
Puck - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Artemis Fowl - Artemis Fowl
Dracula - Dracula
Jacky Faber - Bloody Jack
Servus Snape - Harry Potter
V - V for Vendetta

Characters I hate:

Holden Caufeild - The Catcher in the Rye (his personality annoys me)
Piggy - Lord of the Flies (hated nearly all the characters in that book)
Macbeth - Macbeth


----------



## Poe Clock (Mar 4, 2007)

Mr. Croup and Mr. Vandemar from Neverwhere, by Neil Gaiman.

Also, Humbert Humbert from Lolita, by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## Aterinâ„¢ (Mar 4, 2007)

_Itachi Uchiha
Aterin Ra Alwar (from my story LOL)
_


----------



## Mike C (Mar 5, 2007)

Jerry Cornelius in all his manifestations.


----------



## Abby_Normal (Mar 7, 2007)

<3 jacky faber!


----------



## IJS (Mar 7, 2007)

A. Pendergast 

Diogenes Pendergast

Eli Glinn

Holden Caulfield

Vincent D'agosta

Jack Reacher


----------



## Varine (Mar 8, 2007)

> Diogenes Pendergast


 
I got in an argument about how to say that name once. Why are three of your characters from the same book?

I would have to say Cthulhu. Even if you haven't read the Cthulhu Mythos, you just have to love the name.


----------



## TheListenerAndWatcher (Mar 8, 2007)

Mine is Yayap, from Halo: The Flood.


----------



## k3ng (Mar 8, 2007)

Alfred from 'Death Gate Cycle'


----------



## slayerofangels (Mar 8, 2007)

Mat Cauthon from The Wheel of Time Series


----------



## Loulou (Mar 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector possesses most of the qualities I admire in a man - intelligent, ruthless and has great table manners.

Scarlett O'Hara for her spirit, pride, will and pure ego.

The Marquise de Merteuil (Les Liaisons Dangereuses) for her wickedness.


----------



## Ristaag (Mar 8, 2007)

Loulou said:
			
		

> Hannibal Lector possesses most of the qualities I admire in a man - intelligent, ruthless and has great table manners.


 
Garr, I was just about to name him. Didn't like him as much in _Rising_, though. The whole book seemed to lack the signature detail of the previous three.


----------



## Dallimar (Mar 8, 2007)

I would have to say:

Drizzt Du'orden (Forgotten Realms)
Matrim Cauthon (WHeel of Time)
Artemis Entreri (Forgeotten Realms)
Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
Earindil (The Silmarillion)
Rincewind (Diskworld)
Mick Stranahan (Skinny Dip)

There are so many more, but these are a few of my favorites.


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 8, 2007)

I was always more of an Eliot Rosewater fan than a Kilgore Trout fan.

I loved:
Phoebe Caulfield - The catcher in the rye
Charlie - The Perks of Being a Wallflower (One of the best modern books)
Amir - the Kite Runner
Sonny - Sonny's Blues
Tom Bombadil - The Hobbit


I hated:
Mr. Bennet - Pride and Prejudice
Holden Caulfield- - The catcher in the rye
Anyone and everyone in the book Less Than Zero by bret easton ellis.


----------



## Varine (Mar 9, 2007)

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> Tom Bombadil - The Hobbit


 
Do you mean Fellowship of the Ring? I don't recall him from the Hobbit.

I add to my list Count Fosco, from, as far as I can recall, The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins.


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 9, 2007)

wow, nice catch. Yes, I mean the fellowship of the ring. It's been so long since I have read those books that I'm forgetting things.


----------



## playstation60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anakin Skywalker (both people) - Star Wars
Han Solo - Star Wars
Eddard Stark - Game of Thrones
Lord Jon Snow - Song of Ice and Fire Series
Cara - Sword of Truth Series
John Clark - Rainbow Six and Without Remorse
Jamie Lannister - A Feast for Crows


----------



## PandasAndChippo (Mar 9, 2007)

Odysseus-Illiad/Odyssey
Oishii-47 Ronin
Charles Eppes-Numb3rs
James Bond-007
Toni Fiorella-Tom Clancy's Net Force
Illidan Stormrage--Warcraft 3 =X...


----------



## Scott Tuplin (Mar 14, 2007)

Not necessarily my favourites, but some great characters.

Nick Stone - _Remote Control_ (his first appearance of 9 to date)
Lord Voldemort - _Harry Potter_
Frodo Baggins - _ Lord of The Rings_
Vito Antolini/Corleone - _The Godfather_
Maura Ryan - _Dangerous Lady_ and _Maura's Game_
HAL - _2001: Space Oddysey_


----------



## Aurora_Borealis (Mar 15, 2007)

A few of my favorite characters include:

Jonathan Strange, from Susanna Clarke's novel
Severus Snape, from the HP series
Thenardier, Javert, Jean Valjean, from Les Miserables
Sherlock Holmes, from Conan Doyle's works 

There are definitely many more, but these are the first few that came into my mind.


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2007)

I _loved_ Frederick Garland from the Philip Pullman novels 'Ruby in the Smoke' and 'Shadow in the North'

One of my other favourites is Emilia from Shakespeare's 'Othello' and Puck from 'A Midsummer Night's Dream'


----------



## Edgewise (Mar 26, 2007)

Henry "Hank" Chinaski, Bukowski's alter ego.


----------



## Dephere (Mar 26, 2007)

I second the Puck, as I'm in love with that character idea.

And Marvin the robot, you know, Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy. In the book he's awesome.....the movie kind of obliterates his character for me though.


----------



## boongee (Mar 26, 2007)

Owen Meany (A Prayer for Owen Meany)
Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)


----------



## stupid_dream (Mar 26, 2007)

Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
Tyler Durden (Fight Club)


----------



## lisajane (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably Tatiana Metanova from the Bronze Horseman triology.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 27, 2007)

Jerry Cornelius.


----------



## Sickles (Mar 27, 2007)

Special Agent Aloysius Pendergast, from the Preston and Child books.


----------



## Mysour (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a few actually but I'll give you two of my all time favorites.

Alanna of Trebond - A sexy sounding female in medevil times becoming a knight. It was great to read about a girl with such good character to stand the tough work of men.

and

Bartimaeus from the Bartimaeus trilogy - Its interesting to read of the first person view of a demon bound to someones will, a look at how a slave of sorts views its master. Anyway a great character.


----------



## Shen (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom Riddle - Harry Potter
Sherlock Holmes - Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Fool (Apr 2, 2007)

Fool - Tawny Man Series
Elspeth - Obernewtyn Chronicles
Jon Snow/ Tyrion Lannister/ Daenerys Targaryen - A Song of Ice and Fire
Chief - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Simon - Lord of the Flies

And a gazillion more.


----------



## silverwriter (Apr 5, 2007)

Harry from The Blue Sword by Robin McKinley

She reminded me of me and got to do all the things I wanted to do. I've read that book more times than I've read any other.


----------



## Edgewise (Apr 5, 2007)

"Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
Tyler Durden (Fight Club)"

I forgot about good 'ole Tyler.


----------



## Salad (Apr 5, 2007)

Candide! His ever-present optimism in all his terrible ordeals makes him a terribly nice, quirky, character. Voltaire is brilliant.


----------



## Tsaeb XIII (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay, I forgot a few in my original post, so here is my proper list (no particular order)
-Ensign Curtis and General Jones (Axis of Time Trilogy)
-Artemis Fowl, Minerva Pavarroti (not sure of spelling) and Domovoi Butler (Artemis Fowl series)
-Kirsty (Ice Station)
-Aloyisius Knight (Scarecrow)
-Myrridin (Ancient Future Trilogy)
-Druss, Skilgannon and Waylander (Drenai Chronicles)


----------



## sierra alpha (Apr 6, 2007)

Oskar Matzerath - _The Tin Drum_, Gunter Grass.

Doctor Prunesquallor - _Gormenghast, etc_, Mervyn Peake.

Rosencrantz (or is it Guildenstern?) - _Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead_, Tom Stoppard.

Zaphod Beeblebrox - _H2G2_, Doug.

Iorek Byrnison - _HDM_, Phillip Pullman.

Esther - _The Bell Jar_, Sylvia Plath.

Oh, and Dirk Gently.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 8, 2007)

Fitzchivalry and the fool:Farseer and tawny man series

Aragorn:lord of the rings, lol i know its cliche but meh.

and i know i have afew others but i cant think of them right now.


----------



## Whyzdom (Apr 8, 2007)

I have so many favorites, where to start:
Drizz't - RA Salvatore - Forgotten Realms
CatieBrie - Same as above
Tom Bombadil - You know this one.
Jack Ryan - Clancy Series
Sirius Black - HP Series
Remus Lupin - Same

And oh so many more.


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Apr 10, 2007)

I have so many, but a couple that are constantly at odds in my brain:

Albus Dumbledore - "Harry Potter"
Iago - "Othello"


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh gosh, mine are very cliche. Please don't stone me:

Gandolf - LOTR
Mr. Darcy - Pride & Prejudice
Don Giovanni - I know he is from the opera, but he rocks!


----------



## Cy Skywalker (Apr 10, 2007)

Mysour said:
			
		

> I have a few actually but I'll give you two of my all time favorites.
> 
> Alanna of Trebond - A sexy sounding female in medevil times becoming a knight. It was great to read about a girl with such good character to stand the tough work of men.
> 
> ...


 
Woot! Bartimaeus' books are underappreciated. I liked them a lot. 

Concerning Alanna: If you like her for the reasons you state, you should have no trouble finding plenty of others like her. 

My absolute favorites are of a variety I realize is kinda funny--

Hamlet from _The Tragedy of Hamlet, Prince of Denmark_, yeah, that Shakespeare one. He's so complex. *hugs Hamlet* 

Luke Skywalker from _Star Wars_. Yes it's not a novel but he's been in plenty of novels. Hmph. 

There are others, Aragorn, the Wee Free Men from Terry Pratchett, Paul Maud'dib, Harry Dresden, Sirious Black, no one from Eragon, heh--but the two above are most important.


----------



## Thecheat09 (Apr 10, 2007)

Atticus-To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## LonSharkin51 (Apr 11, 2007)

Randall McMurphy - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Skink - Various Carl Hiaasen novels
Yossarian - Catch 22 (Good call whoever remembered that one)
Switters - Fierce Invalids Home From Hot Climates
Barney Panofsky - Barney's Version (Another great call)


----------



## IJS (Apr 11, 2007)

Varine said:
			
		

> I got in an argument about how to say that name once. Why are three of your characters from the same book?



Actually, it's four. Why not?


----------



## Cy Skywalker (Apr 11, 2007)

k3ng said:
			
		

> Alfred from 'Death Gate Cycle'


 
Yay! (Heh, I know that is a really old post. It's interesting to read these things. I think Death Gate is underappreciated. Either Hugh or Haplo would be my favorite characters though.) 

Add to my list Marvin the Paranoid Android. 

My favorite character from my fiction: Constantine, from the link in my sig, or Adrian, the midevil geek/mage. He didn't mean to come out so wierd, but he is pretty geeky by today's standards.

Where can I find "Cthulhu"? That is a sweet name.


----------



## LadyPenelope (Apr 22, 2007)

I love Cassandra from I Capture The Castle by Dodie Smith. She's so real and Dodie makes no attempt to make into a heroine...she's not beautiful, or seriously intelligent...she's just a girl.
I also like Lyra from His Dark Materials. I want to be her! 
Zaphod Beeblebrox is hilarious. He's the best in Hitchhiker's Guide


----------



## Lunatic (Apr 22, 2007)

Agent Pendergast -The Relic, Reliquary, Brimstone, Dance Of Death, et cetera

Ender Wiggin - Ender's Game, Xenocide, Speaker of the Dead, et cetera

Charlie Parker - Every Dead Thing, The Killing Kind, Dark Hollow, The White Road, et cetera

Rincewind - Discworld books!

Roland Deschain - Dark Tower series


----------



## red lantern (Apr 22, 2007)

FitzChivalry: The assassin's Apprentice by Robbin Hobb

Shadwell and Immocolota: Weaveworld by Clive Barker

Golum, Gimli and Treebeard: Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Rahvin (Apr 25, 2007)

Dirk Gently - any of the Dirk Gently novels by Douglas Adams
Garviel Loken - the _Horus Heresy_ trilogy
Max Maximus - _This Other Eden_ by Ben Elton


----------



## Pneumonia In Effect (Apr 25, 2007)

*Salad Fingers*, created by _David Firth, Fat-Pie_

Because he loves otuching risty-spoons and is, of course, English to the max.... British English_._


----------



## Svalbard (May 6, 2007)

Lucius Cornelius Sulla from The First Man in Rome, The Grass Crown and Fortunes Favorites.

Drake Douay from The Walrus and the Warwolf.

Druss from David Gemmell's Drenai sagas.


----------



## heatherlouise (May 6, 2007)

Dumbledore from Harry Potter
Sinore Rodolfo from Stravaganza City of masks
Hanibal Lecter from Hanibal


----------



## Akumu (May 6, 2007)

Rodion Romanovich Raskolnikov from Dostoyevsky's _Crime and Punishment_


----------



## Dreax (May 8, 2007)

Carrie, from the Stephen King book of the same name. I was always hoping she would get revenge on the people at the prom the entire book, and was truly overjoyed when she did.


----------



## G. Palmer (May 9, 2007)

Thecheat09 said:
			
		

> Atticus-To Kill A Mockingbird


 
Seconded, Thirded and Fourthed


----------



## rocky (May 18, 2007)

ATTICUS FINCH--TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD
SCOUT--TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD
HEATHCLIFF--WUTHERING HEIGHTS


----------



## DavidGil (May 18, 2007)

I honestly need to read more, but no-one mentioned Tyrion from A song of Ice and Fire?


----------



## Amber Leaf (May 18, 2007)

dr gonzo - without a doubt


----------



## archer88iv (May 20, 2007)

Favorite: Indiana Jones.

Most Hated: Ender Wiggin.

...c'mon, I got stuck on a lot of levels in a lot of video games when I was a kid and no one ever cried about it the way those two old men did in that one chapter...


----------



## Monalisasmile1 (May 20, 2007)

Scarlett O'Hara from Gone With the wind-
I see so much of myself in her.


----------



## BoyWithBayonet (May 22, 2007)

Definitely Ponyboy Curtis from *The Outsiders*. He is a lot like me, and he thinks really deeply.


----------



## demons2005 (Jun 1, 2007)

HEY The best are Pierre Bezukhov and Meursault don't know his other name, especially him.


----------



## Heather_18 (Jun 2, 2007)

The girl left behind... said:
			
		

> Edward Cullen - Twilight, New Moon
> 
> If he can send chills down my spine and still make me love him, ya gotta know he's the best!


 

OHH MY GOSH!
I was praying that SOMEONE would list any character from these books, especially Edward. He is definitely my favorite. Oh my gosh. I've read both books twice and each time I'm so sucked into it, I forget about reality, and I'm dreaming about this character.

I think I'm in love with this character. No joke. Stephanie Meyer does such an amazing job at describing him. It's heartbreakingly beautiful.

I'm pumped for the 3rd one to come out in August.


----------



## demons2005 (Jun 2, 2007)

o and Milo Minderbinder


----------



## Dracheblut (Jun 3, 2007)

Kane said:
			
		

> Roland Deschain - The Gunslinger by Stephen King
> 
> I agree whole hartedly with Kane.  Roland is a well of intreage, alwase surprising bothe the reader and other carictures while mantaining is air of controle.  of course hit helps that the Dark Tower Searise is my favorit read, tide with the Hitch Hickers Guide to the Galixy by Douglass Adams.  Which brings me to my second favorit caricture: Marvin the manic dipresent robot.


----------



## Generation (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd have to say Eddie Dean from The Dark Tower. At first he's a drug addict whos forever living in his brothers shadows, but eventually he cleans his life up becomes someone to respect and admire. Even though his wisecracks can grate, they often raise a smile.


----------



## Dewgee (Jun 5, 2007)

Akumu 	wrote:

Rodion Romanovich Raskolnikov from Dostoyevsky's _Crime and Punishment
Without a doubt my favorite character of all time.  Few characters are written in such a depth as he was. I loved the split in his personality between as close as altruistic one can be to just pure dark cynicism.
_


----------



## Mike (Jun 5, 2007)

Howard Roark from Ayn Rand's The Fountainhead


----------



## Shawn (Jun 5, 2007)

Langdon Towne - Northwest Passage - Kenneth Roberts


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 8, 2007)

why do you ask such a complex question?! there are loads of characters that i adore! if you asked me my favorite character from some types of books (yes, yes i forgot how to spell the correct term!).

to name a few,

*Mulch Diggums* (i love a short guy with a great sense of humor!)
*Skullduggery Pleasent* (from the book named after him (can't remember the auther's name but i'll find out soon enough) because he is a talking skelignton! (yes i intended the incorrect spelling this time!) and he just woke up one day after he had died. he is also a magician and i love magicians)

oh and my favourite bad guy i can think of,

George Stark (not a very nice guy)


----------



## playstation60 (Jun 8, 2007)

DavidGil said:
			
		

> I honestly need to read more, but no-one mentioned Tyrion from A song of Ice and Fire?




Ya know, I still don't know if I care for him or not.  I really like Jon Snow.  Loved Rob Stark (won't go further than that) Nedd was a fave too.

As the series has progressed I've kind of fallen into really like Jamie Lannister.


Can't forget to mention the likes of Han Solo, John Kelly (Clark) from Without Remorse.  

God, so many characters to name.


----------



## Sundown (Jun 8, 2007)

DavidGil said:
			
		

> I honestly need to read more, but no-one mentioned Tyrion from A song of Ice and Fire?


 
Agreed, Tyrion is easily one of my favorite characters.


----------



## strangecs (Jun 11, 2007)

Kane said:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> Phedre no Delaunay - Kushiel's Legacy by Jacqueline Carey



I was waiting for this to be mentioned!

Phedre no Delaunay - Kushiel's Legacy
Melisande Shahrizai - Kushiel's Legacy

Sanglant - Prince of Dogs (Crown of Stars)

Daemon Sadi - Black Jewels Trilogy


----------



## Heathoa (Jun 15, 2007)

Peter Wiggin from the Enders Game series... I liked his dialogue and his train of thought.

Aslan from the _Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 16, 2007)

Kane -Karl Edward Wagner
Ged - Ursua Le Guinn
Corwin - Zelazny -Amber
Han Solo -Timothy Zahn (orig. Lucas of course)
Jack Ryan -Tom Clancy
Frank Chalmers -Red Mars - Robinson
John Carter - Chronicles of Mars -Edgar R. Borroughs

Have more and I'll post em later


----------



## Arin (Jun 20, 2007)

Nick Carraway - The Great Gatsby
Granny Weatherwax - Discworld Series
Henry V - Henry V (Shakespeare, quite possibly my favorite good king of Shakespeare's; Macbeth is my favorite bad one)
Hassan - The Kite Runner
Snape; Dumbledore - Harry Potter
Juniper - Juniper, Wise Child
Larkin - Baby

Oh, the list goes ever on and on...(did I mention Samwise Gamgee?)...


----------



## ladyaemy (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Cheshire Cat*



			
				Varine said:
			
		

> The caterpillar with the hookah in _Alice in Wonderland_, followed by the crazy cat that disappears.


 
Aha, another _Alice_ fan. 

On another forum we "role-played" this one, and yours truly was the Chesire Cat.

If you go on to _Alice Through The Looking Glass_, Humpty Dumpty has some great lines too. 


Aemy
:read:


----------

